# Sicherheitsupdate für Django



## Newsfeed (9 September 2010)

Ein Fehler im freien Python-Webframework Django 1.2 hebelt den vor kurzem eingeführten Schutz vor CSRF-Angriffen aus. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

